# Solved: Windows server 2008 64 takes 5 minutes to boot !



## otisphat80 (Apr 2, 2011)

I just got a dell Inspiron 530 to use a server at home to practice on for school. It has 4GB of RAM a 298GB hard drive (boot) and a 153GB hard drive for storage and backup. It had Windows Vista 32 bit OEM installed. I installed Windows Server 2008 64-bit on it . And it takes for ever to boot. I have already installed all the 64-bit driver from dell, installed and ran highjack this ( nothing running except windows services ). It says AHCI BIOS not installed which I heard to download the Intel Matrix manager 8.7.0 for ICH9R but it wont let me install . SATA in the BIOS is set to IDE if I switch to RAID it wont boot. Right now I am trying to reboot with boot log on from msconfig but every time I turn it on it freezes mid post and wont start. I ran a diagnostic utility fromdell last night which it passed with ease it is like a new pc my dad had it and probly turned it on 4 or 5 times. So i dont know what to do . After it boots it runs great not as fast as I thought 4 GB of Ram would be but no problems. By the way this is only on start up if I reboot it boots fairly fast. All drivers are up to date .

ANY IDEAS WOULD BE GREAT 
THANX !!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Servers take a long time to boot, I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## otisphat80 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks as long as that's normal .


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Ok, you needed to install the RAID drivers when you installed the server. Using IDE mode is probably slowing things down a bit.


----------



## otisphat80 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks again I really appreciate it I have to get another license key from school and ill give it a try will report back .


----------

